# Rivet failure on a Z6 Frame



## TrueType (Oct 5, 2015)

Unfortunately the rivets that attaches front derailleur mounting bracket to the frame got too loose, that my front shifting no longer works. The applied cable tension to move the derailleur cage is pulling the derailleur all together. I contacted to the Felt distributor here in Turkey and they seemed interested in resolving the issue. They had contacted Felt with the photos and videos of the issue I had provided them. But for about a month, they are still waiting for Felt to respond.

Hopefully someone from Felt will see this? I've already tried the "Ask Felt" topic months ago, but noone replied. My bike's warranty is almost over, so I am in a bit hurry.


----------



## riccardo123 (May 29, 2014)

Hi, I don't know for sure but it seems that no one from Felt checks on this forum any more. If your distribution comes from Felt in Germany (I think it probably does), it might be worth emailing them directly, mentioning that you have gone through your local distributor. That way, there can't be any doubt that this happened within your warranty period.

Good luck.


----------



## TrueType (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes, you are right! Our distribution should be via Felt, Germany. It might be a good idea to email them directly. Thanks!


----------



## TrueType (Oct 5, 2015)

*Solved*

It has been a while since I have started this topic but I have forgotten to let you know that Felt have sent me a new 2015 ZC frameset under warranty. It is much better than my Z6 frameset. So I am happy.


----------

